# To add more fish?



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, went through some dramatic changes since my last post, got rid of the serpaes and had 1 angel die, and seperated the killer. So now, there is 1 Angel, 1 Festivum, 1 Bolivian Ram, and 2 Cories in my 56 gallon column. Taking in that columns are pretty limited space-wise, would it be safe to assume that the tank is fully stocked? Or would it be safe to add maybe a school of smaller(and non nippy) fish?

_On a side note, the Festivum has been working out surprisingly great(despite him constantly uprooting all my hairgrass! *frown ). He has not bullied anyone and hangs out with my beautiful striped angel. She has no signs of fin nippage and both are as happy and as social as can be. It was the white angel that was the problem child, so I seperated him to a smaller tank until I can put him in a better home._


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Add another Ram or two. They are social fiish and not very agressive for Cichlids. Add two or three more Cories, they like to be in groups. Make sure your have good aeriation in your column tank, these tanks have little surface area for their volume.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I was thinking similarly, as there was 1 more ram in the tank with him at the store. He was about 1/3rd larger so I figured I'd get the smaller one and let him grow. I just wasn't sure if there would be territorial problems with the rest of the fish. Is the single angel going to be fine by herself long-term?


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

My wife is trying to decide between Bolivian Or german blue rams for her 
Tank. I like your arrangement.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I added another ram today, one that is about twice as large as the one I've had for a couple of days. Major problem: the little one won't stop bullying the large one! The new guy can't go anywhere in the tank without getting picked on, and he won't fight back! I wanted the little guy to see him grow up, but he's just too mean. I tried re-arranging the tank for them to re-establish territories, but they are back at it again. There should be plenty of space at the bottom, there are only 4 fish other than my Cories. Any advice?

The rams came from the same pet store, in the same tank. They were the last 2 left in stock.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

From what I understand, rams are territorial. you have a larger tank but it's tall, so there isnt much room for the fish to form territories. They may work it out, but they also might not. Keep an eye on it and be prepared to jump into action if things get rough.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Rams are intensely territorial, and the big fish has invaded the small fishes' space. It can attack now and drive it off, or lose out to a larger rival. Its aggression is understandable - it's smaller and is attacking from a position of weakness. 
Thery could be the same sex, which would make things worse.
The loser is trapped by the tank, and the winner does not understand why the loser won't leave the way any sensible ram should. 
Welcome to the world of cichlids - we have to learn to adapt to their needs and ways, because they aren't going to adjust for us...


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I got the rams because of all the talk about how peaceful they are, but that little guy is the meanest thing I've had in the tank yet. I was certain the Festivum would be the problem child! Now I have 4 tiny(for now) fish in a rather large tank and can't add anymore to it. xD


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You can easily add fish, but not from the cichlid family. Schooling fish from the Tetra family, if carefully chosen, would be fantastic. If they are slender bodied, your angel and festivum will try to eat them, eventually, but only if they are small. Any 1.5 long tetra with a higher body than a pencil fish would flourish in there. 
Serpaes are territorial, like emperors. More torpedo-shaped fish won't care about territory - rummy noses, black neons, glowlights, even neons or cardinals if they are full grown before the cichlids reach max would be fine. Hatchets with a cover, lemon tetras, bleeding hearts etc would be great.
Avoid serpae, black or white skirt, bloodfins and emperors, as potential behavior problems, and amandae, baby cardinals, and pencils other than beckfordi as meals.
You can still do a lot.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Gary I always enjoy reading your posts. I think you should have been a science teacher instead of english, I usually learn quite a bit when you make a post like this.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

My rule in life is that if you can't be a scientist, you can always be a nerd!

Thanks for the feedback though. A lot of experienced aquarists helped me when I started, and I was lucky for that. Now, I figure that whatever I think I know, I'll throw it out there for others in hopes it'll help them enjoy this hobby as much as I have and do. There are quite a few posters on this forum doing the same - I enjoy your posts too.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I appreciate all the help! They seemed to be fine now; the big one seems less shy and the small one hasn't attacked him all day. Thanks a lot for the tetra suggestions! I've been looking for some cardinals but have not seen them at a lot of pet stores. You would think every store would have them as they're so colorful.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Update: I just added in 7 red eye tetras and 4 more corys. So far so good!


----------

